# System stockt bei hohem "Datenverkehr"

## doedel

Ich hab ein ziemlich nerviges Problem in letzter Zeit.

Meine "Workstation", an der ich meistens sitze ist ein Core2Extreme mit Asus P5K-WS Board und 8GB RAM. Datenträger sind:

* 80GB Intel SSD fürs Gentoo (onboard SATA, 3GB/s Link)

* 3ware PCI-X 8-Kanal RAID Controller mit 6x 320GB SATA im RAID5 für /home und daten-Speicher (1,5GB/s Link)

Wenn ich nun Daten übers Netzwerk kopiere oder per SATA auf andere Platten, dann stockt im Hintergrund die Musik oder Filme sporadisch. Mal 10 Minuten gar nicht, mal eine Minute lang nur ruckeln.

Der Rechner sonst bleibt dabei benutzbar.

Scheduler ist CFQ.

Die Netzwerkkarten im Rechner sind:

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8052 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 21)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82572EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 06)

Die Marvell sind onboard, die Intel ist eine PCI-E x1. Egal über welche ich kopiere, passiert das.

Ich hab hier 100MBit/s Kabel Internet, auch dabei kommt es ab und zu vor, dass es stockt, aber nur ab ca. 70-80mbit/s Durchsatz und aufwärts.

Wenn ich allerdings zum alten Rechner, der nur über 100mbit/s Karte kopiere, was mit bis zu 80mbit/s läuft, dann stockt nichts. Verbunden ist der Standardmässig über eine der beiden Marvell über ein 100mbit/s Cisco Switch. An dem switch hängen zusätzlich noch zwei embedded Geräte und Internet vom Router.

Mit den anderen Rechnern von mir hab ich solche Probleme nicht, also würde ich Probleme im Netzwerk an sich ausschliessen. Das passiert auch wenn ich direkt mit Crossover-Kabel zwei Rechner verbinde und dann kopiere.

Auf einem etwas älteren Phenom II und einem I7 hab ich diese Probleme nicht.

Ich glaube, dass da irgendwas am Scheduler oder den SATA-Controllern falsch eingestellt ist, falsche Treiber oder ähnliches und hoffe einer von euch kann mir da helfen...

----------

## mrsteven

Eventuell das hier?   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793263.html

----------

## boospy

Schon mal die Smartwerte angesehen?

lg

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wie sieht die Prozessorlast bei hohem Datenverkehr aus?

----------

